# New Motor Block



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Fresh from Ammerman's Motor block service, Its the largest non articulated block I ever made. Its on its way to the engine builder for its new body. Its for a Union Pacific 4-12-2. Runs great, tested for 30 minutes, wide open last night. It runs on 20ft curves, but nothing smaller. [/b]

















@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! Nice. I wonder if having the center drivers blinded would have allowed it to navigate a tighter radius?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Now that should be cool.

My Question would be,

did you test it thru a #6 switch

You want to make sure you

can get it off the main 

when needed.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

woow, looks factory made....


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That is great, Rex. As Marty said it almost looks like a factory job.









Would love to see a video of the finished locomotive running.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Rex. Down side is the large diameter of curve it will require. Would have love to been able to run such a loco. About as bad a a big boy. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ
No down side, thats the "easy" way out.

Expand ones layout....work on that track so YOU won't have troubles running it..


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I have to wonder Rex.. is that large cylinder at the front the third cylinder?









As Marty said, First Class work sir.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); *Nick,*
* Yes we took it through several #6 switches, left and right hand. plus no bouncing through the frogs. *
*Stan,*
* I'm sure you will see it, I just shipped it to the builder, you know the guy with the big bridge, and gravel roads*
* Thanks All, Rex*


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Santafe 2343 on 18 Feb 2011 06:21 PM 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); 
*Stan,*
*I'm sure you will see it, I just shipped it to the builder, you know the guy with the big bridge, and gravel roads*


Surely you jest. Sending that piece of work on a bumpy gravel road to the middle of nowhere...... *Wow....* 
I'll betcha I know where the lettering for the locomotive and tender will come from.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

This could get VERY interesting!!!!!!










OK,mmmmmm, now what?????


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweet. 

You're getting some pretty big steam out there in Nebraska.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well if I ever go completey nutters and decide I have to have that Soviet AA-20 4-14-4 monster, I know who to contact for the drivetrain.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Whoa! A PIRATE steam locomotive!! Isn't that the Jolly Roger on the front of the smokebox?!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Not quite, its the crossed hammer and calipers of the Soviet Rail Authority


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Arrr, vic, you have the eyes o' a beared red headed table wench! I hold fast t' the notion that it is a skull and cross bones, matey.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That's going to be one really cool big steamer. Looking forward to pictures


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
Have you tried the drive under load? I look at all that drive train with one motor and it makes me wonder how much that motor can handle. It does look like a great project.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul I wonder the same thing, we'll see. not like I run much any more.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

That motor can handle what ever you throw at it. I had the same thought when I built it. So I tested it. I hook up an amp meter to a stock Mikado motor block and then hooked it up to this motor block. I put a lead weight on top of each block. there wasn't even enough difference to hardly change the meter. There is more resistance in my Northerns, than in this block, because of the bigger wheels.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

THERE ya have it, from the master.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

After learning from my first build, ,,this time I used a 1X2 and clamped the bottom of the boiler down to keep everything straight and level.
I did not do it the first time.
Now the waiting game .
Yes Jerry B. I plan to use a whole new boiler top.










Good thing I have a meeting to go to tonight. Now it can dry over night.
I used very thin wall PVC pipe.

I also do castings during the waiting time.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

No wonder you have building problems, Shinny side up, wheels go down towards the track, Its upside down. Geez, I have to tell you everything! LOL[/b]@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya guess he forgot that the shinny side goes up.







Later RJD


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By Santafe 2343 on 24 Feb 2011 02:22 PM 
No wonder you have building problems, Shinny side up, wheels go down towards the track, Its upside down. Geez, I have to tell you everything! LOL[/b]


You know Rex, I'd be careful how much teasin' you give the man. He might decide to charge you royalties for using his bridge in your signature


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I see says the blind man.

doing some of the basics










I also screwed in two strips along each side to hold it together beings its so long and heavy.
Friday I had my last bone spurs removed on the top side of my mouth.
today i'm alittle slow.


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Marty 
Wish I knew you was going to build one of these. I have a lot info on them 
Looking good 
Rodney


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have two books and lots of photos, its just deciding how much changing I want to do. I'm NOT doing this for a model contest. Just for me. 
something different.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Got a little bit more done, I'm short a cow-catcher.










theres a few things not like the photo, but close enough. I need to take a revo out of another engine to fire this one up and test it.
I still have stuff in the front to do.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

All of these steam engines Marty is building make me think he'll be boiling water before too long.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Richard you know that ISN"T really going to happen....My question is though what is after 12???

Bubba


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

No, I'm not into tea or coffee.










Its only two locos that I have always wanted










I still can't get this tender to sit lower. I have cut away as much as I can and installed smaller wheels.

I redid the coal load.

Time to think about work again...


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks nice Marty, you work faster than a retired guy though! I'm still plodding along on my 844 build.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Done yet ?????????????


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

YES,,YES,,,kind of. 
I fried the sound board. dumb dumb and dumber. I could kick myself...


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Marty, that REALLY looks nice! Sorry to hear about your soundboard. I did that recently in trying to modify a couple of Phoenix 2K2 boards so that they wouldn't need the little 3.6 volt battery to give "idle" sounds. I felt pretty dumb too!!!!

Ed


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OK
I'm over it.
I still have lots of parts and decals missing yet.










Its a muddy mess all over the RR.


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Marty 
That turned out great. 

Rodney


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I stiull want to lower the tender some. And as Rex said ,I "had" to install 1/8" spacers to lower the motor block bcause any dip in the track, the end trucks would hold it up off the rails. 
tomorrow night..


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Look Good Marty


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed Harvey came by for another project, but he got me to run this engine. ran fine untill one of the side rod bolts came out. Glad I was going slow.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, I have a "Rex" block too, albeit one less axle!. Could you explain what you mean below? Did you lower the motor block in the boiler, are the "end trucks" the axles or the pilot and trailing truck? I might have the same issues.... Greg Posted By NTCGRR on 02 Mar 2011 05:53 PM 
I stiull want to lower the tender some. And as Rex said ,I "had" to install 1/8" spacers to lower the motor block bcause any dip in the track, the end trucks would hold it up off the rails. 
tomorrow night..


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Just put a washer under the motor block screws before you screw it down. That will move the block 'down' leaving more space between it and the boiler bottom.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Still not really sure what Marty is referring to. Understand the washer idea, thanks Jerry! 

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Its hard to explain, I should have documinted it. but its fine now.


----------



## GrampyBri (Jan 11, 2011)

Lifting the boiler off the motor block gives the lead and trailing trucks more vertical play so they don't "lift" the drivers off the track when going over a dip.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,[/b]
Your engines already have these spacers in them. Rex [/b]
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

